# Selecting crossover points



## asoggysponge (May 14, 2013)

I'm looking to build two TL towers for my leftover drivers (or possibly an WMMWcenter). I haven't decided which, but either way I will need to build passive crossovers. The drivers in question are the Peerless Nomex 6.5" and Tangband Bamboo 3". 

I've done a fair bit of research, but where I'm coming up short is choosing the x-over points with regards to matching, overlap or underlap. If I go second order and LP the Nomex at say, 400hz, would I need to HP the Bamboo at 1.6k so that they sum for each octave? How would you do it? The FR graph for the bamboos is useless...

I don't have tweeters and I already have some old Pioneer cabinets so I'm leaning toward a large center so it can keep up. (The Pioneer cabs have 12" W, 5.25" M and 1 1/8" T) The mids would be in a separate, sealed chamber, while the woofers would most likely be vented. 

Any suggestions or advice welcome


----------



## MLS (Nov 13, 2008)

From reading threads by experienced builders, even they don't know the end result when they take on a project. They have a good idea where to start but they makes changes to their xover to tune it to their liking. maybe buy multiple crossover components and experiment. With your research and some real world experience you'll be way ahead of most of us. Just a thought.


----------



## asoggysponge (May 14, 2013)

MLS said:


> From reading threads by experienced builders, even they don't know the end result when they take on a project. They have a good idea where to start but they makes changes to their xover to tune it to their liking. maybe buy multiple crossover components and experiment. With your research and some real world experience you'll be way ahead of most of us. Just a thought.


Thanks, I figured I'd just bite the bullet, buy a mix of caps and wind my own coils.


----------

